
Ask HN: How do you manage multiple client servers on Amazon? - zenincognito
I am looking for a tool that can monitor the services and perform some automation as restarting server when certain events are triggerd.<p>Any solutions out there ?
======
smt88
AWS supports this natively. Not sure how to do it through the GUI, but you can
easily set it up using the API[1].

But why would you want to do this anyway? Why do your servers need to be
restarted?

1\.
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/APIReference/API_Re...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/APIReference/API_RebootInstances.html)

------
techjuice
Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Microsoft OMS, are a few very popular tools that can be
used. With any of those you can fully monitor automate many system tasks.

